
A day in a Train Factory Circa 1905 - chris_st
https://delanceyplace.com/view-archives.php?4125
======
chris_st
A quick read, describing the roughly 10,000 workers who built train engines at
the Baldwin Locomotive Works, which was spread over twelve city blocks in
Philadelphia. They put out seven engines a day (!), and for modern
development, it would be interesting to get more on their process.

